# An Update on Martin, and his 110 day Snake Sit..



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

*I don't think he will mind me sharing some of his recent experiences with you all..

*
Guys, in here I have no choice but to take what these animals give me. I make the best of it by at least trying to take pictures and sharing them. Please don't try this at home. These snakes are all lethally dangerous and very unpredictable. Snakes don't tame, and its pointless trying to get them to get used to you. The pics are here for experience sharing only.


The approach
















Reduced: 80% of original size [ 800 x 600 ] - Click to view full image















Reduced: 80% of original size [ 800 x 600 ] - Click to view full image









The inspection







Reduced: 80% of original size [ 800 x 600 ] - Click to view full image















Reduced: 80% of original size [ 800 x 600 ] - Click to view full image



















The departure
















Reduced: 80% of original size [ 800 x 600 ] - Click to view full image









A pointless staring contest


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Woooo, now thats thats close!!!!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

thats waaaaaaay too cool.
how big is the room hes in? and how many snakes are in there?


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

1 word NUTTER:lol2:, was a black mamba right?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, there all mambas in those pics...

I have no idea on room size... but its to help raise money for children...

Mad Martin's Snake Adventure


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well if its to raise money for children then i have enough respect for the guy, just hope he makes it out alive to get the credit he deserves.

them mambas are mighty fast!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW just checked out the link, staying in a room for 110 days with 40 HOTS, brave man!


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

He's a brave fella indeed.


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

much respect to that man, he risks his life to save others he deserves a medal for that


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

dont think many people get that close to mamba's and live to talk about it. lol. madness, but very cool:notworthy:


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

woah total respect lol...and mamba's too...:no1:
i just love that last pic...it needs a quote lol brill!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Good on him !! :2thumb:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Some more pictures for you all...:

What be here?











Alot of puff adders



















Watch where you put that leg












Guys, the next few pictures are experiences I wish to share with you. If you have any negative commentary, please keep it to yourself. Also, don't try this at home. Mambas kill people.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Brave, brave and very kind man. Take it theres some kind of medical crew, and antivenom on hand???


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

those last pictures are mental. its somthing i've never seen done, for obvious reasons but the are amazing. 

I wonder if he has had any close clls in there with regards to being taged?

Spike


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, i think he's trying to beat Austin Steven's world Record... which is 109 days or somthing like that...

Apparently a mamba charged him once... but thats all...

Austin Steven's did get bitten... By a Puff Adder.... He recieved Anti Venom in the house...

I would of thought there is anti venom on the reptile park grounds anyway


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a great thing to do, Kudos to Martin.

But the most important question, What game is that next to the laptop?? :2thumb:


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

from those last pictures, everything that i agree with and have been taught goes out the window and is the most rediculous thing i have seen...

but f**k me i cant help but admire it


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

OMG that is one brave guy!!!!!

imaging getting up in the morning with puff adders at you feet!!!! aaaaaahhhhhhhhh

this is one brave guy and i hope he gets all the money he needs!!!!
truly a COURAGOUS man!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

those last few pics were he is giving the Mamba a drink from his hand are amazing! must feel unbelievable to make a connection (even if it is only brief) with one of the most feared snakes on the planet.... fair play martin.


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

by the way declan, austin stevens was bitten by an egyptian cobra not a puff adder


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

muru said:


> by the way declan, austin stevens was bitten by an egyptian cobra not a puff adder


Really, sorry for the miss info, do you know what his days in the house were...?


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

im not 100% on that, got his book somewhere but cant find it, im sure someone on here knows the exact figures?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

107 days and nights


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> 107 days and nights


Thanks alot... do you know on which day he received his bite?


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

how does he go about feeding them? Im guessing they get very arousal when food is about:devil:
Respect to him!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i really wish some snake phobics out there could see these images. im betting they would have to question their fears then.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that mamba is about 8ft apparently, I asked him earlier, a massive snake my nails would be chewed off :lol2:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Thanks alot... do you know on which day he received his bite?


It was day 96 when Austin received a bite from a Haje, Austin was bitten by a Puff Adder in his earlier days whilst relaxing his finger during a Venom Milking demonstration.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

omg!...your mad man lol
respect again...and again those last pics with the mamba's drinking...well...i dont know how to describe em cos its beautifull :lol2: 
keep posting!!!: victory:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Other than to prove that you are a moron of epic proportions, this proves what precisely – oh yes, you are incredibly stupid with an intellect less then that of an ant, sorry that is derisory to ants…. what an imbecile.


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> Other than to prove that you are a moron of epic proportions, this proves what precisely – oh yes, you are incredibly stupid with an intellect less then that of an ant, sorry that is derisory to ants…. what an imbecile.


yes...yes you are!
do you know why hes doing it?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> Other than to prove that you are a moron of epic proportions, this proves what precisely – oh yes, you are incredibly stupid with an intellect less then that of an ant, sorry that is derisory to ants…. what an imbecile.


think considering the circumstances it is admarable. 

there are not many of us that would put our lifes on the line to try and raise money to help others. 

posing for them pics may seem a shocking thing to do, but considering this guy is sharing a room with these snakes day and night the risk is ever present any ways, so why not get some breath taking shots and try and prove that these creatures are not as bad as people make them out to be.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

What day is he on now.?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

knighty said:


> think considering the circumstances it is admarable.
> 
> there are not many of us that would put our lifes on the line to try and raise money to help others.
> 
> posing for them pics may seem a shocking thing to do, but considering this guy is sharing a room with these snakes day and night the risk is ever present any ways, so why not get some breath taking shots and try and prove that these creatures are not as bad as people make them out to be.


If you wish to highlight issues, raise funds etc, that is all very laudable, however, stunts such as this are pointless stupidity. So what happens when some kids thinks ‘I know it cool to give mambas a drink’ gets nailed and dies, what does that do for reptile keeping world wide! Sure you can say ‘don’t do this at home etc’ but they do…. Sorry I think such stunts are entirely unhelpful, and are more to do with ego than any thing else.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris Newman said:


> Sorry I think such stunts are entirely unhelpful, and are more to do with ego than any thing else.


:no1:


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

ohwell...
i suppose its the same as skydiving...as the parachutte may not open n u die
or diving with sharks..there pissed, u die
or runnin a marathon...how do u no u aint gonna drop down dead

so as for the danger in it, well its in everything...minor or major BUT it raises money for a good cause, under supervision etc
an as for kids well all we can do is educate em an there parents n if they choose to not listen to parents etc well then what can we do!!!


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Chris Newman said:


> If you wish to highlight issues, raise funds etc, that is all very laudable, however, stunts such as this are pointless stupidity. So what happens when some kids thinks ‘I know it cool to give mambas a drink’ gets nailed and dies, what does that do for reptile keeping world wide! Sure you can say ‘don’t do this at home etc’ but they do…. Sorry I think such stunts are entirely unhelpful, and are more to do with ego than any thing else.


Theres always one on here isnt there! 

Good luck to the guy, hope he does his 110 days with no problems.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

What I find interesting is that Eric was slammed for his venomous handling yet people are giving this guy respect? Regardless of whether it's for charity or not, this to me is far more dangerous and irresponsible than what Eric was doing, at least eric has the snakes in his hand and they can't hide!

I just thank God that it's not in this country! Completely irresponsible, why can't he do a sponsored bike ride instead? If Eric had done his handling for charity would that make it any less dangerous? Would you have pat him on the back and said 'well done' instead of calling him an idiot?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> What I find interesting is that Eric was slammed for his venomous handling yet people are giving this guy respect? Regardless of whether it's for charity or not, this to me is far more dangerous and irresponsible than what Eric was doing, at least eric has the snakes in his hand and they can't hide!
> 
> I just thank God that it's not in this country! Completely irresponsible, why can't he do a sponsored bike ride instead? If Eric had done his handling for charity would that make it any less dangerous? Would you have pat him on the back and said 'well done' instead of calling him an idiot?


it is actually funny you say that, cos I thought it yesterday when I was reading an american forum. Still though it can never be condoned either way really.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

ssserpentine said:


> omg!...your mad man lol
> respect again...and again those last pics with the mamba's drinking...well...i dont know how to describe em cos its beautifull :lol2:
> keep posting!!!: victory:


And could you imagine if I posted a picture of a mamba drinking out of MY hand?? I wonder what people would say? Oh yeah ... I'd just say it was for charity and it would be fine!!!! :bash:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What happens when hes asleep? He can't control his dreams!, if he twitches and those adders get into his bed he's completely screwed!!! He probably wouldn't feel a quick bite if he was in deep sleep either.


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> And could you imagine if I posted a picture of a mamba drinking out of MY hand?? I wonder what people would say? Oh yeah ... I'd just say it was for charity and it would be fine!!!! :bash:


keh
we all know the danger's which is why id never do it
or you'd never do it...but he is n yes for a good cause! so hey! ill just admire the piccy's


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

There seems some confusion that this idiot is doing this purely for ‘charity’ – perhaps they had better read what is stated:-

*Some of the proceeds of Mad Martin’s adventure will go back into the snake park, to enlarge the park, and purchase Komodo Dragons.*

Some of the proceeds will go to Save a Child, to support their vision of caring for children with special needs.

This is nothing but an ego trip for a self publicist who’s primary interested, apart from publicity, is making money. This does nothing to further the image of responsible keepers, it is crass stupidity.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> So what happens when some kids thinks ‘I know it cool to give mambas a drink’ gets nailed and dies, what does that do for reptile keeping world wide! Sure you can say ‘don’t do this at home etc’ but they do…. Sorry I think such stunts are entirely unhelpful, and are more to do with ego than any thing else.


So kids shouldnt be allowed to watch formula one racing because they are definately going to drive their cars at 150mph and kill themselves? This guy isnt endangering anyone other than himself. And maybe its looked down upon over in this country, but hes in Africa, a completely different way of life where they grow up with these animals in their back garden. Maybe he could have choose a bike race to raise money, but i reckon hes going to earn a lot more money doing something like this. For gods sake!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

mental and irresponsible yes. But who cares?

He's raising money for kids. Yes some goes back to the park but some still goes to kids. Thats still admirable.

Dangerous or not. Those pics are still s**t hot!


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

Lamprophis said:


> So kids shouldnt be allowed to watch formula one racing because they are definately going to drive their cars at 150mph and kill themselves? This guy isnt endangering anyone other than himself. And maybe its looked down upon over in this country, but hes in Africa, a completely different way of life where they grow up with these animals in their back garden. Maybe he could have choose a bike race to raise money, but i reckon hes going to earn a lot more money doing something like this. For gods sake!


exactly...
what gets me is if he did choose to do a bike race no1 woulda sed anything...and lets face it kids are more likely to get there hands on a bike and die than they are ever to see a mamba like that!!!
jeez does it matter...hes doin something for charity!...and that alone is respectable as alot of people dont bother there arse's! but cos hes doing it with snakes its crazy 

MORE PICS PLS


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ssserpentine said:


> MORE PICS PLS


As you wish

... but the silly bugger can't see the screen


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Login | Facebook

keep pressing next and back etc

some good ones


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I honestly can't believe some of the replies I'm reading!!! If something is irresponsible and plain stupid then it is whether it's for charity or not! I can't believe venomous keepers and wannabes are actually condoning what this man is doing!! It's madness, and those final pics, sheesh ... anyone know how quickly one of those can strike? 

It's not ok for Eric to handle his cobras where he can see them, but it's ok for someone to live in a room with god knows how many snakes and god knows how many hiding places? Just because it's for some bloody charity :bash:. Talk about hypocrisy!!!! What's interesting is that most of the replies on here are from non venomous keepers, I wonder what other venomous keepers think about this?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Lamprophis said:


> So kids shouldnt be allowed to watch formula one racing because they are definately going to drive their cars at 150mph and kill themselves? This guy isnt endangering anyone other than himself. And maybe its looked down upon over in this country, but hes in Africa, a completely different way of life where they grow up with these animals in their back garden. Maybe he could have choose a bike race to raise money, but i reckon hes going to earn a lot more money doing something like this. For gods sake!


To try and compare what this idiot is doing to kids watching F1 is rather unconvincing. If you wish to try and condone this conduct at least try and mount an intellectuality sound argument!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Chris Newman said:


> To try and compare what this idiot is doing to kids watching F1 is rather unconvincing. If you wish to try and condone this conduct at least try and mount an intellectuality sound argument!


So how many kids own green mambas then, probably none, so i would say there's scant chance of any kids offering a green mamba a drink of water from their hands and before you say it, if any hot keepers own a green mamba or any venomous snake for that reason, surely they will have the hot room well secured so as to stop chidren offering venomous snakes drinks of water from their hands.

I shall neither condone nor condem such behaviour but if some numb-nut wants to lock himself in a room with some of the deadliest snakes on this earth, then let him tear away. Whatever his reasons may be, it's ultimately his choice but one thing i will say is the pictures are stunning and the guy obviously has nerves of steel or is dead inside. 

I honestly can't see how this experiment has any bearing on child safety or the reputation of hot keepers.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Why the hell are there branches leading upto the cupboards and things thats just pure stupid, and don't the snakes get hungry or annoyed with each other?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

just because some one does not have DWAs does not make them a wannabe, i am very interested in most animals so that is my reason for looking in this section... not that i need to justify my self.

if kids are in a place were thay have the access to give a mamba a drink then im sure they have been educated not to approach them, lets be honest its not like they are dangling from the street lamps. dont know how he can be critasised for a stunt like that, when steve irwin (god rest his soul) used to do crazy shit like that every week, weather it be wrestling a croc or laying down next to venemous snakes and he was considered a hero. his show went out to millions and this guys project is quiet small, and i never herd of a kid attempting to wrestle a croc.

the formular one was a good example, there are things on t.v, in the papers and in music that are promoting dangerous and violent things, but it is up to us to teach kids right from wrong. 

like has been said what this guy does inside that room is up to him, he is risking death just being there so i think his situation in regards to approaching the snakes changes a litlle from a man with a snake in his hot room. plus the fact that there are anti venmons on sight!

some people will moan and dissagre with what ever is put on here, face it other people have different opinions and its time some people learnt and excepted it! 

one last thing, what is the problem with some money going back into the zoo?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

fergie said:


> So how many kids own green mambas then, probably none, so i would say there's scant chance of any kids offering a green mamba a drink of water from their hands and before you say it, if any hot keepers own a green mamba or any venomous snake for that reason, surely they will have the hot room well secured so as to stop chidren offering venomous snakes drinks of water from their hands.
> 
> I shall neither condone nor condem such behaviour but if some numb-nut wants to lock himself in a room with some of the deadliest snakes on this earth, then let him tear away. Whatever his reasons may be, it's ultimately his choice but one thing i will say is the pictures are stunning and the guy obviously has nerves of steel or is dead inside.
> 
> I honestly can't see how this experiment has any bearing on child safety or the reputation of hot keepers.


Tens of millions of children in Africa have access to mambas, not to mention a plethora of other venomous snakes. I would suggest offering any venomous snake a drink from your hands would inadvisable!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

knighty said:


> just because some one does not have DWAs does not make them a wannabe, i am very interested in most animals so that is my reason for looking in this section... not that i need to justify my self.
> 
> if kids are in a place were thay have the access to give a mamba a drink then im sure they have been educated not to approach them, lets be honest its not like they are dangling from the street lamps. dont know how he can be critasised for a stunt like that, when steve irwin (god rest his soul) used to do crazy shit like that every week, weather it be wrestling a croc or laying down next to venemous snakes and he was considered a hero. his show went out to millions and this guys project is quiet small, and i never herd of a kid attempting to wrestle a croc.
> 
> ...


I have not the slightest interest or concern what this ‘gentleman’ does in the privacy of his own room, that is entirely his own concern. However, being reckless in public is entirely another matter. Reptile keeping already has a poor enough image without cretins performing acts of gross stupidity just to satisfy their egos. As for the financial issue, just be honest…. If you are doing this to line your own pockets at least be honest about it and not pretend you are just doing this for charity!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

im not sure if this has been pointed out

the snakes being KEPT like this.. if there was no human there???

would this be good or bad husbandry

just a thought?

i dont care if he gets bitten or not... im more concerned the snakes are having to put up with PC screens and a sweaty annoying man


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

knighty said:


> just because some one does not have DWAs does not make them a wannabe, i am very interested in most animals so that is my reason for looking in this section... not that i need to justify my self.


I was actually referring to Declan who indeed does want to keep venomous and is preparing to keep venomous! He's not a keeper he's a wannabe, not meant to be disrespectful, sorry if it came across that way. 

He's being criticised because it's a stupid thing to do, I don't care WHO is doing a 'sit in' with venomous snakes I STILL think it's stupid!! BUT - it's not normally done in a room with lots of hiding places for snakes.

Presenters on TV - glass screens, snake on one side, presenter on another? Also, more TV trickery, captive snakes are used and kept cold so they are slow, once they start to warm up they're replaced by another cold snake!



> the formular one was a good example, there are things on t.v, in the papers and in music that are promoting dangerous and violent things, but it is up to us to teach kids right from wrong.


Exactly ... and this is wrong, but all I see is people saying it's fine ... it's for charity!!!! So the fact this 'stunt' is for charity excuses the fact that it is extremely dangerous, irresponsible and completely stupid?? Not to my mind, what's stupid, irresponsible and dangerous is stupid, irresponsible and dangerous REGARDLESS of the reason!!



> like has been said what this guy does inside that room is up to him, he is risking death just being there so i think his situation in regards to approaching the snakes changes a litlle from a man with a snake in his hot room. plus the fact that there are anti venmons on sight!


There MIGHT be anti venom on site ... so you think man gets bitten, man gets a quick injection of anti venom, man recovers and gets on with it?? I can assure you that's not the case!! Man will need hospital attention! 



> some people will moan and dissagre with what ever is put on here, face it other people have different opinions and its time some people learnt and excepted it!


They will indeed especially if it's plainly stupid!!! What is SO annoying is the hypocrisy, as I've said before, Eric's thread about free handling cobras, he was absolutely SLAMMED in to the ground for that!!! He just missed those 3 'special' words, 'it's for charity', and that would have made it so much better would it??



> one last thing, what is the problem with some money going back into the zoo?


Absolutely nothing, but people seem to be clinging on to the 'he's raising money for kids charity' thing and don't seem to realise that the money (probably MOST of it as komodo dragons don't come cheap) is *ALSO* going to the zoo.

I wonder ... how much money is he hoping to raise from this? How much is going to the kids charity? 

Sparkle ... I would imagine they're kept in vivs normally?


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Chris Newman said:


> Tens of millions of children in Africa have access to mambas, not to mention a plethora of other venomous snakes. I would suggest offering any venomous snake a drink from your hands would inadvisable!


Kids in Africa will be all to aware of the perils of Mamba's along with the multitude of other venomous snakes they are likely to encounter. Plus i reckon the kids would be more interested in drinking the water themselves rather than offer it to a snake.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Africa has a totally different culture and different laws, im not saying kids go out and find some venomous snakes to play with at all but our country loves to stick our noses into other peoples s:censor:t. Leave em to it, we cant save everyone


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

the whole of affrica, kids encluded, are fully aware of the MAMBAS threat to them, and if im honest they probably look in the room and think "look at the nutter" so i dont think there will loads of kids in affrica running round with spray bottles trying to find a mamba. 

i cant see what bearing this is having on reptile keeping as a hobby, he is not keeping them, they are not licensed to his address and he is not claiming them to be pets.

glider girl, sorry if i took your comments the wrong way. i personaly will never be keeping venemous snakes as im a little clumsy and forgetful, plus i know my luck if you know what i mean.

i know if he was to get tagged he would defo need hospital treatment, but a dose of anti venom straight away could make the difference between life and death, after all its a race against time in these situations.

everyone is going on about his actions in public, but be honest how many of us knew about it before we see this thread? plus the fact that he did not post the pictures up. (not digging at anyone there, just making a point)

the fact is that this guy is trying to do some good, and weather or not some of his actions are a bit rash, dangerous, stupid we must all atleast give the guy credit for trying to do some good in this world. there are too many of us that will sit here and cus the guy all day, but what have any of us done to make a difference?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Kids worldwide know that jumping of high places into shallow water is dangerous, but they still do it! Therefore I would suggest showing kids a dangerous snake drinking out of your hands, and making it look ‘cool’ is very unwise - others appear to have a different view…..


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

so tell me how many Kids do you know that can access a venemous snake? 

do you honestly believe that kids in affrica will now start to try and give a drink to venemous snakes?

to be honest i think you just dont like the fact that someone is doing something and getting reconised for it. if you hate what he is doing so much, why do you keep checking the thread, especially if everyone elses opinion is wrong?

every time a reply has been posted to ya you keep avoiding the points in it and come back with the sam old bla bla bla,.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

knighty said:


> so tell me how many Kids do you know that can access a venemous snake?
> 
> do you honestly believe that kids in affrica will now start to try and give a drink to venemous snakes?
> 
> ...


Clearly you support irresponsible actions, that’s fine your prerogative to do so …. personally I don’t . Most of my time is spent working with government national and international, convincing them that reptiles keepers are, be enlarge, a responsible bunch. Obviously some keepers are not responsible and it is the buffoons that give everyone else a poor reputation.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

tell you work for the government, always avoiding questions!
i say again, he is NOT KEEPING the reptiles! 
this has NOTHING to do with keeping reptiles as pets!
just because we are not condeming the man does not make us irresponsible keepers, all my reps are kept well, looked after and fed well so just because i will not join you in the linching does not make me a irresponsible keeper. its not like we are telling every one that keeps HOTs to start hand watering is it. 
most of the people that give us bad names are the people that needlessly live feed and post the vids on you tube, or twats like MUFFDADDY2 that spend all day giving out bad and incorrect advise.

you cant brand us this and thats because your views are not the same as ours, how would you like it if we branded you a pude or a do gooder because of your views


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

I see, he has a reptile park but he doesn’t keep reptiles, err, not sure I follow your logic!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry were does it say he owns the zoo?

in any case he is not keeping them in the sense you are implying is he.

i think you should read the first post in this thread, it explains to not try this at home and that its dangerous.

your still missing bits out and only answering what suits you, cant have a fair debate that way really can you. i think the problem is all your rants are bassed on personal opinion and not true life facts. yes a mamba being hand watered is dangerous, but i doubt it will lead to people running around trying it for the selfs.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

As I said before you quite clearly condone such activities, which is entirely your prerogative to do. Notwithstanding this I hope others would show more sense…..


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Now these pictures will shock you...


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Now these pictures will shock you...


 Just wondering who takes the pictures?
And in the pictures on facebook why the hell are there branches leading upto the cupboards?:lol2:


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

oh my god havnt we gotten over it yet!!!

cool pic's again!...hope he's raising LOTS of MONEY  !!!! rather him than me...but then again i dont no not to go near a mamba so maybe ill try it if i get a chance!!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> As I said before you quite clearly condone such activities, which is entirely your prerogative to do. Notwithstanding this I hope others would show more sense…..


yet again you have dodge all questions. you still have not told me were it says he owns the zoo!

i cant debate things with idiots such as your self.

Wicked pics again


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

bloody hell that's a brave man!

also im sure at the start of this thread it states any negative comments keep them to yourself 
i was trying to enjoy reading this but yet again the pc brigade pipe up again 
if you dont like what you see click your mouse and fu** off get over yourself 
great thread (minus the pc brigade) 
i hope he makes loads for his charity 
these are some of the best pic's ive seen! :no1:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

knighty said:


> yet again you have dodge all questions. you still have not told me were it says he owns the zoo!
> 
> i cant debate things with idiots such as your self.
> 
> Wicked pics again


For the sake of clarity perhaps you would be as so kind to list the questions which you suggest I have ‘dodged’ and I will endeavour to answer them for you clearly and succinctly, in single syllable words if at all possible.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

why cant we just agree to differ, people who like it can look at it and those who dont can make that choice too.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

leptophis said:


> why cant we just agree to differ, people who like it can look at it and those who dont can make that choice too.


that would be good


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

leptophis said:


> why cant we just agree to differ, people who like it can look at it and those who dont can make that choice too.


Bloody hell Pete! 

I think that's the most diplomatic thing I've ever heard you say.

I am truly impressed.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

knighty said:


> i cant debate things with idiots such as your self.


There's no need for personal attacks and slander.

If you wish to fight about it, either meet up or keep it in the PMs.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ljkenny said:


> There's no need for personal attacks and slander.
> 
> If you wish to fight about it, either meet up or keep it in the PMs.


if you read through the thread you will see that that was just a retaliation to the stupid, sensless, moron and what ever eles has been thrown at the people that are not lynching martin for what he is doing.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

knighty said:


> if you read through the thread you will see that that was just a retaliation to the stupid, sensless, moron and what ever eles has been thrown at the people that are not lynching martin for what he is doing.


There are some definite varying schools of thought on this and both sides have some very good arguments surfacing. 

However, slagging matches are not going to put your point across any clearer.

If anything, they will hinder your argument, as people usually start these kinds of slanderous 'mud slinging' fights when they have run out of valid points.

You sound like an intelligent enough chap - why not put it to good use and put forward some slightly more relevant points rather than "you're an idiot"?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> There's no need for personal attacks and slander.
> 
> If you wish to fight about it, either meet up or keep it in the PMs.



Agreed


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have to say that you have to be brave to do this and even though it is for a good cause i do believe what you are doing is playing with god.

We have all seen what happens when people get bitten and when your playing with mambas ( Formula one snakes ) you have to ask yourself why?

Hats off to you bud but it's stunts like this that give us a bad name in the hobby and we already have enough idiots out there doing it.:2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

lhreptiles;2111857Hats off to you bud but it's stunts like this that give us a bad name in the hobby and we already have enough idiots out there doing it.:2thumb:[/quote said:


> i cant see how this reflects on keeping herps as pets?:whistling2:


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

any more pics?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

chameleonpaul said:


> any more pics?


As Requested..:

Worm's eye view of a green mamba












Some Boomslang pics. Its not often you get a threat display from one of these. A Mamba startled her.










































Where do you step? (sorry about the light)


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

love this or hate this, its generated a LOT of publicity. And even bad publicity is publicity after all.. far more than a bike ride would have provoked.

I for one hope the silly sod survives to tell the tale, and the charities benefit hugely from the adverse reactions this has sparked. And that picture of the mamba drinking from his hand is absolutely stunning...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> Clearly you support irresponsible actions, that’s fine your prerogative to do so …. personally I don’t . Most of my time is spent working with government national and international, convincing them that reptiles keepers are, be enlarge, a responsible bunch. Obviously some keepers are not responsible and it is the buffoons that give everyone else a poor reputation.


So which govenment department do you work with in the UK? Only ask as I work with a number of organisations in the UK, yet have not heard your name. If your claim is valid then fair do's, but I am not convinced.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mm, not convinced on the "working with UK government" routine.
last I heard he was publishing the Reptilian magazine which soon vanished off the radar.

I do work with government groups and have never heard of Mr Newman in such circles.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would also like to highlight that at that time, Mr Newman's publication, the Reptilian, was, as far as the letters section went, a somewhat militant publication, full of anti welfare publications. Very sad, as it did, under Mr Burgess,have the prospect of a top notch UK publication.
Every month was an article from Raymond Hoser, and all letters published showed antagonism with the RSPCA. We may not like them, but picking fights with them is not the best plan, yet the Reptilian, under the editorship of Mr Newman, seemed to see that as a good move.

If you want to represent herp keepers as you seem to want to Mr Newman, then stop being so hypocritical.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

ian14 said:


> Mm, not convinced on the "working with UK government" routine.
> last I heard he was publishing the Reptilian magazine which soon vanished off the radar.
> 
> I do work with government groups and have never heard of Mr Newman in such circles.


 
_For your information:_

*Chris Newman*​ 
Born in 1959, he has been an animal keeper from an early age, acquiring his first snake at the age of five. He developed a particular interest in venomous creatures and acquired his first venomous snakes, Mojave rattlesnakes, aged ten. He has subsequently kept over 250 species of reptiles and amphibians and has bred over 80 species, some for the first time in captivity. One of the notable achievements was breeding day geckos (_Phelsuma_) in 1972. He has also kept numerous other non-reptilian species - invertebrates, fish, birds and mammals. He currently specialises in “exotic” mammals, notably porcupines and possums, both of which frequently breed – probably the only regular breeding programme of these species in the UK.

Chris is profoundly dyslexic and left school in 1976 uneducated and unable to read or write. Due to lack of formal education employment in academia was not forthcoming so on leaving school Chris supported himself with various occupations, mostly associated with his other interest in plants (horticulture). A spell at a zoo, Cotswold Wild Life Park, convinced him that a zoological career was not for him. In the 1980’s Chris spent some ten years working (unpaid) in collaboration with Dr Bernard Whaler at the Queen Elizabeth Collage (University of London) developing more effective and human methods of extracting venom from animals. He was the first to develop a technique to extract venom from live black widow spiders, as shown on the BBC programme Tomorrow’s World & developed and refined methods of extracting toxins from snakes, spiders, scorpions, centipedes and fish. 

Chris was the publisher of the Reptilian magazine, the UK’s first specialist reptile & amphibian publication, from 1991 to 2003. He is currently the chairman of the Federation of British Herpetologists and the Federation of Companion Animal Societies. He is consultant to the Reptile and Exotic Pet Trade Association & advisor to the Pet Care Trust and National Association of Private Animals Keepers on herpetological (reptile & amphibian) issues, as well as a consultant to the fresh produce (fruit) industry on arachnological and herpetological pests. He has also acted in an advisory capacity for Customs and Excise, the police and Local Authorities. He has had numerous articles and papers published, both in journals and magazines, as well as authoring several books on the subject of reptiles. 

His current work includes working to improve animal welfare and defending the rights for people to keep animals in captivity. Chris is a passionate advocate that both humans and animals benefit from animal husbandry and the keeping of animals as companions. He has always spoken out against the animal rights lobby, which is increasingly influential politically, sometimes at considerable personal risk. Pet keepers are now the regular target for animal rights activists and many so-called welfare groups are actively involved in anti-pet-keeping strategies.

Chris is directly involved with many governmental Working Groups and legislative reviews, such as the Dangerous Wild Animals Act, CITES, Non-native Species. He has been working extensively with the Animal welfare Act since its inception. Chris also works on a voluntary basis manning a 24 hr helpline for animal keepers. This encompasses a whole range of services and offers support and advice about a wide range of issues, from helping keepers who have problems with animal licencing, Local Authorities, RSPCA etc, to providing legal and emotional support. 

Today Chris lives with his partner, Jan, and four children (boys) in Southampton. He and the family maintain a large collection of reptiles, amphibians, fish, invertebrates and mammals. The benefits of animal keeping are apparent with the boys, all of whom have learning difficulties, particularly with the youngest child who suffers from ADHD and Autism. 
In addition to their interest in animals, the family are dedicated amateur paleontologists, and have assembled one of the largest privately owned collections of non-cephalopod mollusca (dead old snails) in the UK. The family have discovered many species new to the UK and continually break new ground in the quest to further knowledge of UK Eocene fauna. Chris’s particular interests are in the taxonomic lineage of the genus _Campanile_, which includes the largest ever gastropod (snail), the now extinct _Campanile giganteum_. 

*Current Positions *
 Chair – Federation of British Herpetologists (since 2001)
 Chair – Federation of Companion Animal Societies (since 2004)
 Member – Sustainable Users Network (since 2000)
 Member – Pet Care Trust, Livestock Advisory Panel (since 2000) 
 Member – Partnership for Action Against Wildlife Crime (since 2001)
 Member – SSPCA Advisory Panel on Animal Health & Welfare (since 2006)
 Member – Animal Network for Wales (since 2007)
 Member – ProPets (since 2007)
 Member – Pet Advisory Committee (since 2008)
 Associate member – Associated Parliamentary Group for Animal Welfare (since 2003)
 Advisor – National Association of Private Animal Keepers (since 2001)
 Consultant – Reptile & Exotic Pet Trade Association (since 2005)

*Current Governmental Working Groups*
 Member – DEFRA Working Group on Non-Native Species 
 Member – EIG Working Group on Companion Animals

*Previous Governmental Working Groups*
 Chair - DEFRA Working Group on Pet Fairs (2003/2004)
 Member – DEFRA Working Group on Pet Vending (2003/2004)
 Member – DEFRA Working Group on Definition of Welfare (2004)
 Member – DEFRA Working Group on CITES Article 8.2 (2006)

*Recent Presentation *
 Partnership for Action Against Wildlife Crime - (2004)
 Hampshire Police Wildlife Crime Conference - (2004)
 Partnership for Action Against Wildlife Crime - (2005)
 Greater London Authority Conference on Animal Welfare – (2005) 
 Chartered Institute of Environmental Health Animal Welfare Conference – (2005)
 EU Wildlife Trade Enforcement Co-ordination Workshop – (2005)
 Police and Customs Wildlife Enforcement Officers Conference - (2005)
 Essex Animal Welfare Forum – (2005)
 Hampshire Police Wildlife Crime Conference - (2005)
 Police and Customs Wildlife Enforcement Officers Conference - (2005)
 Partnership for Action Against Wildlife Crime - (2006)
 Veterinary Association for Arbitration & Jurisprudence - (2006) 
 Ornamental & Aquatic Trade Association - (2006) 
 Partnership for Action Against Wildlife Crime - (2007)
 Pet Index – (2007)
 Essex Animal Welfare Forum – (2008)
 Non-Native Species Workshop – (2008)


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Around for a long time*

Just an observation....

Mr Newman has been around for a long time and his name is well known to many people who have been around for the past 30 years or so..


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh Ian, do you ever look silly!


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

nutter


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

ian14 said:


> Mm, not convinced on the "working with UK government" routine.
> last I heard he was publishing the Reptilian magazine which soon vanished off the radar.
> 
> I do work with government groups and have never heard of Mr Newman in such circles.





Chris Newman said:


> _For your information:_
> 
> *Chris Newman*​
> Born in 1959, he has been an animal keeper from an early age, acquiring his first snake at the age of five. He developed a particular interest in venomous creatures and acquired his first venomous snakes, Mojave rattlesnakes, aged ten. He has subsequently kept over 250 species of reptiles and amphibians and has bred over 80 species, some for the first time in captivity. One of the notable achievements was breeding day geckos (_Phelsuma_) in 1972. He has also kept numerous other non-reptilian species - invertebrates, fish, birds and mammals. He currently specialises in “exotic” mammals, notably porcupines and possums, both of which frequently breed – probably the only regular breeding programme of these species in the UK.
> ...


I think the term is 'pwned' wned8:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Well I am totally unimpressed by this display. I can think of so many useful ways this man could raise money for charity or his business and which would not have such a detrimental effect on the hobby.
I just can not fathom why anyone could think this is "cool". Personally I feel that it is irresponsible and sending out all the wrong messages. Some days I completely despair.....


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with Chris Newman.Any outsider will look at the pics and instantly equate snake keepers with nutters.They won't remember anything about a charity,good causes or the like.Just reptiles= loonies.Even though it's not over here.Councils will be of the opinion that dwa keepers all do this.It does the hobby no good.Harry


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

htf666 said:


> Even though it's not over here.Councils will be of the opinion that dwa keepers all do this.It does the hobby no good.Harry


I doubt very much that councils will think that licensed DWA keepers do this kind of thing in the UK. And whether its right or wrong, personally i cant see how someone doing this kind of thing in South Africa will have a detrimental effect on the hobby in the UK.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Any form of idiocy involving snakes will be remembered by the general public.They see the pics and instantly forget that it's in a different country but retain the memory of someone risking his life needlessly.Just like the press who forget the truth in favour of a spectacular headline with no regard to the truth.Only the crap sticks.It's what the hobby has had to suffer for years and every time you think people are becoming more educated something like this comes along and we take three steps back.It wouldn't surprise me if at this very moment some numpty of a politician (funded by the likes of the rspca or peta or suchlike) is sat amongst fellow members around the trough thinking that it is about time the nanny state stopped all this reptile keeping malarkey.Or even worse licenced it out of existance.Harry


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Are you seriously trying to say that because some guy in Africa is doing a 110 day sit-in with some dangerous snakes that can be found in his backyard, the UK reptile hobby is in imminant danger of being banned?! Like i said, its down to everyones personal opinion on whether or not what this guy is doing is wrong, and i certainly wouldnt do it nor recommend it, but i shouldnt think it would affect us in anyway. Try not to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

i believe that this it good, sorry to annoy anyone who doesnt think so...

i knew someone who died at 14... remember milly dowler??

my point is that i miss my friend and i wish that never happened..

anyone who raises money for children is a good person in my eyes...


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I never said imminant danger.I said that any stunt with venomous animals is another nail in the coffin and more fuel for the antis.And no matter how we dress this guy's actions up.They may be charitable,gutsy but above all they are stupid.Harry.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Tom, remember all the scandal about Steve Irwin holding his babe near a croc? Look how much it all got blown out of proportion and sensationalised. Its my belief that actions such as this sit in may also be sensationalised, and that the general public often do not recall where something occurs as opposed to the reported "facts" in newspapers. I used to work in a large organisation where a high percentage of my colleagues thought I must be extremely strange as I kept reptiles - it was all sensationalised and got quite silly at times - all I kept at the time was cornsnakes.
I also recall going out for a night out and hearing that my partner was the subject of discusion on the nearby table which was hilarious as they did not know him, the things they were saying were way out, but then people talk - its human nature, they did not know the facts and had only heard some sensationalised pieces of info and assumed the rest as people do.
But we are all entitled to our opinions, however we come to those conclusions.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

sorry tom i am with you, what a hoohar over nothing, people in different countries are not subject to how we think of them whether it be good or bad, we need to reel our necks in and let them do what they do, same as they do to us. last time i looked we dont have an empire, and therefore it will make little difference to them what we think of what they do. Also i dont know why we have cvs all over the place when i havent seen any job vacancies in this section.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

First off, without wanting to be too pedantic, you said:



htf666 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if at this very moment some numpty of a politician (funded by the likes of the rspca or peta or suchlike) is sat amongst fellow members around the trough thinking that it is about time the nanny state stopped all this reptile keeping malarkey.Or even worse licenced it out of existance.Harry


"At this very moment" implying we are in imminent danger of the reptile hobby being banned, which it isnt. 

And Angi, with regards to the Steve Irwin incident, yes it was sensationalised, spread all over the media and he was slated, but i didnt see any UK politicians rushing to bring new laws in to stop people from keeping reptiles as pets over here because of it. I guess its a fair comment to say it wasnt exactly 'great press' for reptiles, but certainly would have had very little impact on the reptile pet trade.
'Snake shows' are going on every day over in S.E Asia, where they are kissing King cobras on the head and handling monocled cobras like they are corn snakes, so do people on here think that our hobby is under threat because of these actions aswell?! Surely not


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

You only have to look at the people in power now.I believe Hilary Benn is a member of animal aid. I did not mean they would try for an outright ban straight away but as these groups are against all companion animals I would not trust this goverment as far as I could throw them.(lifelong labour supporter too). If they can start weighing wheelie bins they are capable of anything.Harry


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

htf666 said:


> You only have to look at the people in power now.I believe Hilary Benn is a member of animal aid. I did not mean they would try for an outright ban straight away but as these groups are against all companion animals I would not trust this goverment as far as I could throw them.(lifelong labour supporter too). If they can start weighing wheelie bins they are capable of anything.Harry


This discussion can keep going back and forth, and knowone is going to end up right or wrong. If, sometime in the future, the reptile hobby is banned, and in the government report they have used 'mad martins 110day sit-in in South-Africa' as a reason as to why they have stopped Joe Blogs keeping their cornsnake here in the UK, i will happily come on here and hold my hands up and say 'Harry, you were right!', but until then, i shall have my opinion and am happy for everyone else to have theres.



leptophis said:


> sorry tom i am with you, what a hoohar over nothing, people in different countries are not subject to how we think of them whether it be good or bad, we need to reel our necks in and let them do what they do, same as they do to us. last time i looked we dont have an empire, and therefore it will make little difference to them what we think of what they do. Also i dont know why we have cvs all over the place when i havent seen any job vacancies in this section.


And Peter, your only agreeing with me because you dont want to take another 'verbal beating' like you had with our discussion we had the other day:whip:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

you are my mentor in so many ways,


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

LMAO @ Tom and Pete.

Hey Tom:Na_Na_Na_Na: I do not think it will have a direct effect on the trade or hobby as such, but more along the lines that it helps in creating a negative perception which I do think we could do without. But thats life I suppose and none of us are perfect. I'm still not impressed with stunts like these as I just dont see a need for them, unless it involved educating people as well. Maybe it could be useful as research if there were people studying the various snakes behaviour and reactions to this guy being in close contact with them - I don't know, just another way to look at it and I am always open to looking at things from different perspectives.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

For gods sakes people grow up. People make rash and idiotic decisions that put their life at risk constantly. Smoking, Unprotected sex, Drinking, not getting that tiny mole that "cant possibly" be cancerous checked out, bad diet and crossing the road without looking. All of them are deadly decisions that can be changed but people do it. The only difference is the danger is more apparent when living in a room with hots.

And for gods sakes, reptile keeping is firmly established now within Britain, too much to actually ban keeping them. 

I also find it silly that people are saying it will hurt the hobby. The fact hes gone 90 days in a house pretty much INFESTED by snakes that could kill him in a single strike and only getting bitten via a routeen milking incident would actually prove GOOD for the hobby. Instead of being seen as unpredictable and highly dangerous animals that cant be lived with its been shown that with enough respect you can live within close proximity to them. Dont forget people live in places where venomous snakes could be around the house and they dont know about them.

Lastly when did we all have to pander to the idea that everything we do with our animals must reflect to some perfect political agenda thats been pushed by the minority of keepers?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Dude!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

htf666 said:


> You only have to look at the people in power now.I believe Hilary Benn is a member of animal aid. I did not mean they would try for an outright ban straight away but as these groups are against all companion animals I would not trust this goverment as far as I could throw them.(lifelong labour supporter too). If they can start weighing wheelie bins they are capable of anything.Harry


Hillary Benn is not a member of Animal Aid, as far as I am aware. However, his father Tony Benn is patron. Is this a concern, well just look at the recent badger fiasco!

We, exotic keepers, live in difficult time, we also live in a global media world, what happens in one part of the world can very much have implications for others. The Steve Irwin incident is a good example, that had a direct affect here on someone that was applying for a DWAA to keep caiman and had a child in a very negative way. 

At the end of the day it is about responsibility, if you believe such actions as this are ‘responsible’ - well I guess there is nothing more to say on the matter.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

although i havent read the entire thread, i pretty sure there isnt anyone on here that would deem this responsible, or has said so. The fact of the matter is, if this was happening in the UK,i would be on here agreeing with everyone who has slated him, but its in Africa, where people have to live with this species day in, day out, and public most likely have a very different perception to venomous snakes than the general public over here. Like i said previously, if i was to put on here pictures of some of the snake shows that go on in Asia, would you start personally attacking them, calling them idiots (this bit may be true in some cases lol) and saying they are ruining the UK hobby? Because again, in all the years i have been in the hobby, i have never read in the newspapers, or heard on the radio, that the Government are going to impose a ban on keeping reptiles because they have just seen photos of a malaysian guy kissing a king cobra on the head.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> although i havent read the entire thread, i pretty sure there isnt anyone on here that would deem this responsible, or has said so. The fact of the matter is, if this was happening in the UK,i would be on here agreeing with everyone who has slated him, but its in Africa, where people have to live with this species day in, day out, and public most likely have a very different perception to venomous snakes than the general public over here. Like i said previously, if i was to put on here pictures of some of the snake shows that go on in Asia, would you start personally attacking them, calling them idiots (this bit may be true in some cases lol) and saying they are ruining the UK hobby? Because again, in all the years i have been in the hobby, i have never read in the newspapers, or heard on the radio, that the Government are going to impose a ban on keeping reptiles because they have just seen photos of a malaysian guy kissing a king cobra on the head.


Broadly speaking I am not disagreeing with what you are saying, other than not quite certain that some are ‘not’ supportive pf this kind of action. You are right people that live in South Africa do have a very different view of venomous snakes as they live, not necessarily literally, with them day in day out. What concerns me is the ‘copycat’ issue, i.e. some kid taking am adder home to bed with him because he seen this and thought it ‘cool’ – it happens! (kids copying what they have seen). You might call me a boring old fart, which true, - BUT it is exactly the kind of thing that can happen and the implication then for us here can be substantial..


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> What concerns me is the ‘copycat’ issue, i.e. some kid taking am adder home to bed with him because he seen this and thought it ‘cool’ – it happens! (kids copying what they have seen). You might call me a boring old fart, which true, - BUT it is exactly the kind of thing that can happen and the implication then for us here can be substantial..


I can totally understand your concern for kids with you being a dad and all, but do you really think that this was on 'Mad Martins' mind when he thought up the idea of doing the 110day sit-in? I cant really imagine him thinking "Hmmm, i really want to do this thing but im concerned that kids over in the UK might try it with some of their native species!". I just think its a bit harsh slating a guy for doing his own thing, in his own country, and for not showing concern on how it might affect people in a different country.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> I can totally understand your concern for kids with you being a dad and all, but do you really think that this was on 'Mad Martins' mind when he thought up the idea of doing the 110day sit-in? I cant really imagine him thinking "Hmmm, i really want to do this thing but im concerned that kids over in the UK might try it with some of their native species!". I just think its a bit harsh slating a guy for doing his own thing, in his own country, and for not showing concern on how it might affect people in a different country.


Fair point, I’m sure very little went through this mind when he embarked on project, thinking is probably not one of his strong points! Harsh it may be, but it is very frustrating when attention seekers engaged in such stunts purely to satisfy there own ego, as all keepers get tarred with the same brush. The political stereotypical image of reptile keepers is not good; perhaps the only saving grass is this idiot doesn’t have any tattoos or piercing!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Perhaps this is actually all Declans fault for bringing it to a UK forum! lol


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Tom I think its good to debate, it has been interesting to read everyones views. I think you have made several valid points, it makes a pleasant change to see a mature discussion with some people actually listenning to each others views/ perceptions etc and even considering that others views may be more realistic. I too think you have a good point re it all taking place in Africa. But still my gut feeling is that it does not sit comfortably with me and I think Chris has touched upon my main concern - responsability - not necesarily connected with the UK but could actions like this not sway some children or young adults or even impressionable people to think "hey he did it maybe I could too, then I could have my photo in the papers". But then maybe I'm just another old fart aswell (at least I have an open mind though). I do accept that just because I have an opinion it does not mean it is the correct opinion, just the way I interpret information and come to my own conclusions.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

With all your arguments about how stupid his act is and how impressionable children may be influenced by such an act, i have yet to hear any international press coverage? It is throuhg feeding this thread have I become aware of this?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

He's an extremely brave guy!

And he's doing it for a good cause aswell!

He deserves a hell of a lot of credit.:notworthy:


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

stucoady said:


> With all your arguments about how stupid his act is and how impressionable children may be influenced by such an act, i have yet to hear any international press coverage? It is throuhg feeding this thread have I become aware of this?


If you read the last three pages, we've just fnished discussing this issue.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Better late than never lol


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Whilst it is, in concept only, a very admirable thing to do, I agree wholly with Chris and Marie etc that this is not really the best possible thing to do to raise funds in a country where young, impressionable children do actually have access to such snakes.

The pictures are rather amazing to see yes I agree - not many people can ever say they have had a mamba drink from thier hands but then not many people would deem it a responsible manner in which to interact with a venemous snake.

(and for the record, I didn't flame the other guy for free handling his snakes!!)


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

How long has he left to sit?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

28 days 13hours


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> There seems some confusion that this idiot is doing this purely for ‘charity’ – perhaps they had better read what is stated:-
> 
> *Some of the proceeds of Mad Martin’s adventure will go back into the snake park, to enlarge the park, and purchase Komodo Dragons.*
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Making money in South Africa!!!! Ha ha ha 
First off, if you believe it to be ego, you certainly don't know me. Anyone that does will know I am probably the most humble person around, but thanks for your comments any way.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Apparently there is some confusion here

1) My actions do not affect your hobby. This is an educational institution, not a private collection.
2) I work for a salary, just like everyone else. I am the curator of this park.
3) Its none of your business, but 90% of the money goes to charity. We may end up making just enough to maintain our current collection
4) No one said you can try this, but what do you expect will happane when 40 snakes start treating you like furniture?
5) The branch is in the cupboard to stop the mambas breaking my dishes. They use it to climb to their refuge.
6) Kids here have parents that know the dangers of these animals, so the odds of a kid quickly bringing one home is unlikely.


Thanks for all the positive remarks, the negative ones...well....


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

This is one crazy thread!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

And Declan, thank you for posting the pics. I certainly do not mind


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome to RFUK Martin!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Very welcome  For some reason, I couldn't get onto your webpage very well (my tinterweb is rubbish) - what exactly are you stting with species wise etc


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Black Mambas, Green Mambas, Boomslang, Snouted Cobras and Puff Adders.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Are these snakes ones that are part of the reptile centres collection - presumably, you work with them daily?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Some of them are, some of them aren't. 
I work with the general species everyday for demos etc.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

soon seen no replies nasty when he come on. lol.

i would deff not do what martin is doing i think i wud crap my pants hide in a cupboard even thought they would get in.

good for charity since its not a everyday thing and hope you raised enough money!

i see why people are upset by him doing this but people have there opinions express them but if people dont listen or take advise get bitten its there fault dont say you warned them ey.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

hi ya martin personaly i admire what ur doing and i think uve got balls off steel and would love to see more pics mate if poss anyways keep it up a good luck


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello Martin

I'm quite glad you have joined this thread, much better for you to be able to voice your opinion alongside everyone elses.
I do have a few questions to ask out of curiosity, if you dont mind - Im incredibly nosey:whistling2:. How have you prepared yourself for this sit in? I'm assuming you are very experienced with the particular snakes you are spending time with and have a good knowledge of their usual behaviour traits etc, how do you go about feeding them at present? Have you changed their feeding routine at all in the hope that they are less likely to strike at you? Have you prepared the snakes at all, such as getting them used to this new enviroment etc? Do you find yourself moving a lot slower and more careful in these unusual circumstances. How on earth do you sleep???? What about your diet, are you avoiding eating certain foods that might attract the snakes? I am partly responsible for health and safety within another area where there are venomous snakes and we have masses of paper work, what sort of health and safety measures are required for this particular incident in the country you are in at present?
Well, I told you I was nosey didnt I?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

1) I didn't know how to prepare myself, so I just "nike'd" it.
2) All the snakes, except the green mambas, are snakes I can find in my backyard. All snakes have behaviour traits. Watch what it is trying to tell you. While it can't speak, it certainly "talks".
3)I haven't done anything out of the ordinary to prepare the snakes with regards to feeding or "training" them. In fact, the snakes were put in ten minutes before I got in. It took me four days to learn who is who and who will tolerate what. It took them about a week to settle into the new surroundings, making the first week the toughest.
4) I am a lot more aware of my surroundings. I spot them very quickly and my movements depend on where the animal is, and which one it is
5) Sleep was the hardest part to get right. It doesn't matter how comfortable you are with them awake, they may not be comfortable when you sleep. The first week or so I slept for drips and drabs, and slept in a position that is uncomfortable so as to stay semi-awake all the time. The snakes do climb on the bed, and they do climb on you, its something you need to be aware of.
7) I am a happy eater, and the snakes have no preference for cooked food. Whether they attract snakes or not, you need to understand that there are two snakes for every square metre in here. Sooner or later one is going to interact with you. You need to deal with it. I let the snakes do what they want. If they feel the need to use me as a tree, then so be it.
8) The only pre-requisite from Guinness was that we have 24 hour medical standby.


----------

